# Who's down for some SMD layouts?



## Robert

Just thinking about how much more we can squeeze into an enclosure with SMD components....

How many folks would be interested in some SMD projects?

I'm not talking BGAs and 0402 passives, we'd obviously try to stick to reasonable package sizes that can be hand soldered without the need for an oven...

Working up the layout for the Raincoat Module spoiled me, sooo much extra room to work with and spread out!    And factoring in lead forming and cutting I think assembly was actually faster.


----------



## carlinb17

Absolutely! I’m definitely interested!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

I’ve been hoping for some SMD layouts for a while— you can be sure I’m down for this


----------



## Popnfreshbass

I’d be up for it for sure! But It would have to be the right project. I mean I wouldn’t want to do a full smd board that’s just a Tube screamer or 250+. 

But something like a digital delay with tap tempo? Or some other digital/analog hybrid stuff like chase audio? Ya, take my money.


----------



## fig

😁


----------



## jubal81

I'm down. Not too thrilled about having to use MLCC caps for everything, though.
Another option I think would be cool would be a hybrid design, having JLCpcb pick and place most everything but the film caps, Ge didoes and other TBD parts people like to swap out or hand solder.


----------



## JamieJ

100% excited for this!


----------



## Barry

So Far SMD hasn't given me any trouble


----------



## giovanni

I would love to try, as long as the project is worth it!


----------



## JamieJ

giovanni said:


> I would love to try, as long as the project is worth it!


SMD fuzz face?


----------



## Devoureddeth

I actually prefer SMD now, it really cuts down the size and build time. I would probably build more if there were more SMD PCBs. Seems like this is how things are heading the SMD route anyways.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

giovanni said:


> I would love to try, as long as the project is worth it!


1590A 1176 😉😉😉😉😉


----------



## mjh36

I was just looking at hot plates with solder paste videos for SMD the other day, as I had not seen that method before.


----------



## peccary

I'd be in to it. I have never soldered SMD but feel confident that I could get it down without destroying too much, and I think it'd be a good skill to learn to do. 

Besides, it gives me the excuse to get a new tool or two, and more tools is always fun.


----------



## TravisM

I'd be interested if you offered a stencil for applying solder paste as an option, or as a download or part of the instructions.


----------



## lcipher3

YES YES - and *please* make them just a *tiny* bit smaller to fit a 1590b.
All of my projects I've managed to shoehorn the 125B pcbs into 1590Bs and use top mount jacks and power (lumberg jacks work). 
Sometimes sanding down the insides (2.25" boards) , sometimes cutting the sides of enclosures (2.35" boards).
SMD would be awesome - just keep the width less that 2.20" and I'd be in heaven!


----------



## DAJE

I'm potentially interested. My only SMD experience is putting some MMBFJ201s on adapter boards, but I did it and it worked and I didn't destroy any.


----------



## tcpoint

I like smd.  Don't have to flip the board over.  I think it is faster.


----------



## finebyfine

Just ordered a hot plate and solder paste the other day, not that I really mind smd soldering in general with just an iron - and was hoping for smd projects here


----------



## fig

Robert said:


> How many folks would be interested in some SMD projects?


All of them, so there you go.


----------



## fig

My "next up" is an SOIC-8 opamp prototyping pcb. (dip-8 for scale)


----------



## Popnfreshbass

Popnfreshbass said:


> I’d be up for it for sure! But It would have to be the right project. I mean I wouldn’t want to do a full smd board that’s just a Tube screamer or 250+.
> 
> But something like a digital delay with tap tempo? Or some other digital/analog hybrid stuff like chase audio? Ya, take my money.


I take that back. I would totally build a tumnus clone in a 1590a


----------



## fig

I'm sourcing SMD Ge transistors now for a Fuzz Face...won't @Coda be happy? 😝


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

fig said:


> I'm sourcing SMD Ge transistors now for a Fuzz Face...won't @Coda be happy? 😝


Who needs GE? @Big Monk can design a silicon FF for you that sounds identical to GE 😉


----------



## giovanni

I’m gonna need a good smd soldering tutorial soon…


----------



## Robert

giovanni said:


> I’m gonna need a good smd soldering tutorial soon…



There's all sorts of fancy tricks like drag soldering, solder paste, stencils, reflow ovens, pre-heaters, etc...

Personally... I tin one pad with a small amount of solder then position the component in place with tweezers (or by hand if it's a larger IC) while heating the tinned pad.

Let it cool, now the component is secured in place.

Proceed to solder the other pad(s) one by one.


----------



## spi

My eyesight isn't what it used to be, so soldering gets more challenging, but I'd probably try one.


----------



## Robert

finebyfine said:


> Just ordered a hot plate and solder paste the other day, not that I really mind smd soldering in general with just an iron - and was hoping for smd projects here



Which one did you get?   I open to anything that will speed up prototyping.


----------



## Stickman393

I'm envisioning the idea of making a whole new organizational system for SMD resistors and capacitors.

I am now envisioning the inevitability of myself tipping an organizer over and having all those tiny little resistors go flying into a mixed mess of indecipherable little cubes with vague markings.

I am now envisioning my fiance, after finding am SMD resistor in her bra for the third time this week, requiring prompt attention with flowers and foot rubs.

...which, I mean, is probably better than her stepping on a cut-off from a through hole.  Huh.

Mayyyyyyybe.  I mean, I'm down for MLCCs in most areas if I can use C0G...dunno much about packages and what's available in what sizes.


----------



## Robert

Stickman393 said:


> I am now envisioning the inevitability of myself tipping an organizer over and having all those tiny little resistors go flying into a mixed mess of indecipherable little cubes with vague markings.



Keep em in the tape reel and that's not an issue, although removing them from the tape is probably the most time consuming part of assembly.

You can use whatever you want...  I will say, I built a prototype for an overdrive this weekend that used nasty old ceramic disc capacitors throughout the entire signal path. (330pF all the way up to 1uF)   I could have used film, I suppose, but the original used ceramic so that's what I used...   It has become my favorite overdrive.

I'm not arguing the theory against ceramics, but I'm also not convinced that the hate is _entirely_ based on objective audible results (vs what I read on a forum) in every case... this ain't HiFi.    Don't mind me though, I generally don't modify or "fix" the quirks with original circuits either unless it's obviously broken in an unusable way.

Of course there's no reason we can't mix in some through-hole caps when absolutely necessary.   The goal here isn't to torture your soldering skills (or supernaturally sensitive ears), the goal is to cram 10lbs of s**t into a 1/2lb enclosure.


----------



## fig

Stickman393 said:


> I am now envisioning my fiance, after finding am SMD resistor in her bra for the third time this week,


Imagine how much worse that might be if you _weren't _doing SMD? So, it's clear that you absolutely should!


----------



## Robert

fig said:


> Imagine how much worse that might be if you _weren't _doing SMD? So, it's clear that you absolutely should!



I'm going to miss dodging flying component leads... it's become a game more than anything.


----------



## fig

1N5817 & those RN55 resistor leads are deadly!


----------



## Robert

I have two techniques...  

1) Exhale while soldering (when I forget to turn on my fume extractor)
2) Blink while clipping leads

Anyone watching through the window would think I'm having a seizure....

_*PedalPCB, LLC does not condone the practice of either "technique" mentioned above... seriously, don't do this._


----------



## finebyfine

Robert said:


> Which one did you get?   I open to anything that will speed up prototyping.



It was recommended by someone on here and is pretty far from fancy but seems like it’s more than enough for me. Will be able to let you know how it is later this week



			Amazon.com


----------



## fig

finebyfine said:


> It was recommended by someone on here and is pretty far from fancy but seems like it’s more than enough for me:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


Same one I got. Have you tried it? (just realized you haven't) Pretty close to 400ºF, but the airspace between the bottom and your work surface is insufficient to dissipate the heat, so I doubled an oven silicone mat underneath. I may upgrade to one with some control over temp, and a more stable package.


----------



## Barry

finebyfine said:


> It was recommended by someone on here and is pretty far from fancy but seems like it’s more than enough for me. Will be able to let you know how it is later this week
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


I got mine the other day, did a FV-1 onto a Radium springs project, use of solder paste is a learning curve I had to take the solder sucker to a few bridges


----------



## Coda

Let me get this straight; vintage Soviet Ge transistors are out, SMD transistors are in…as are ceramic caps? Pedal building is gone through the looking glass. Next everyone will be replacing their LM308’s for OP07 in their Rat’s…


----------



## Robert

Barry said:


> I got mine the other day, did a FV-1 onto a Radium springs project, use of solder paste is a learning curve I had to take the solder sucker to a few bridges



Solder paste without a stencil makes me want to just start buying pedals....   or just become a drummer.



Coda said:


> Let me get this straight;



The kind of circuits I have in mind don't have too many germanium components.


----------



## fig

one word: flux marker


----------



## Coda

Robert said:


> The kind of circuits I have in mind don't have too many germanium components.



So toneless? Everyone knows that the tone is in the Germanium…


----------



## Barry

Robert said:


> Solder paste without a stencil makes me want to just start buying pedals....   or just become a drummer.
> 
> 
> 
> The kind of circuits I have in mind don't have too many germanium components.


Wasn't quite that bad, I think Transitors will be easier as the legs aren't so close, future I'll probably just use it to set the corners on chips


----------



## fig

I plan to harvest germanium from my stash of through-holes and sprinkle atop the smd transistors ☺️


----------



## JamieJ

+1 for hybrid builds!


----------



## fig

5150 build Robert?


----------



## Robert

fig said:


> 5150 build Robert?



Well, we gotta finish tracing it first... I've been working on it for about a year now.   

Every couple weeks I glance over at it then trace another Tube Screamer instead.

I actually _picked it up_ to take a photo today, so that's progress.   It's not so much the complexity of tracing it that I dread, it's the realization that this circuit is _not _going to fit into a reasonable sized enclosure with through-hole components.


----------



## Stickman393

Robert said:


> Keep em in the tape reel and that's not an issue, although removing them from the tape is probably the most time consuming part of assembly.
> 
> You can use whatever you want...  I will say, I built a prototype for an overdrive this weekend that used nasty old ceramic disc capacitors throughout the entire signal path. (330pF all the way up to 1uF)   I could have used film, I suppose, but the original used ceramic so that's what I used...   It has become my favorite overdrive.
> 
> I'm not arguing the theory against ceramics, but I'm also not convinced that the hate is _entirely_ based on objective audible results (vs what I read on a forum) in every case... this ain't HiFi.    Don't mind me though, I generally don't modify or "fix" the quirks with original circuits either unless it's obviously broken in an unusable way.
> 
> Of course there's no reason we can't mix in some through-hole caps when absolutely necessary.   The goal here isn't to torture your soldering skills (or supernaturally sensitive ears), the goal is to cram 10lbs of s**t into a 1/2lb enclosure.


For sure...I'm the kind of guy that measures out ingredients to precise ratios when cooking whilst having all available counter space occupied by dirty dishes and oh shit my 1/3 cup has gotta be around here somewhere WHY IS COOKING SO HARD.

Only thing about ceramics that makes me weary, though, is temp coefficient on non-C0G.  Some of those...shit gets wild.  Not a problem in power supply filtering...but tone stacks?  

Though, clearly, germanium suffers from this same issue.  Personally, I've never fallen in love with a Ge fuzz.  I like my chaos to be consistently...erm...

Huh.  Walked right into that oxymoron.  Whelp, I stand by it.


----------



## jubal81

I'm pretty happy with my SMD system I've cooked up. Amazon has a lot of tool and gadgets for 'beading' and it's pretty perfect for SMD parts. 
Removing each one from the strip is the longest part, so I got little beading cups with screw-on lids. I pull the whole strip of parts into the cup at once. 
When I need a part, I tip the cup over into a tray with a little funnel on it, so when I'm done with that part, I can just funnel the SMD parts back into the cup.
Another great tool I made is a combination tweezers and 'helping hands' part holder. I got some reverse tweezers (closed by default, squeeze to open) and used my laser to cut some plastic discs (one with a notch) to make a 'base' to hold the tweezers in an upright position and apply downward force on the part it's hold to help keep it in place while I solder.
I use some magnifying visors, but those microscopes are getting really cheap and probably my next purchase.


----------



## Robert

Popnfreshbass said:


> I’d be up for it for sure! But It would have to be the right project. I mean I wouldn’t want to do a full smd board that’s just a Tube screamer or 250+.



Absolutely, I have no intentions of making a project SMD just for the sake of being SMD...     The decision would be based on circuit complexity and/or enclosure size constraints.

With that said, I'm thinking the _first _SMD project will likely be an adaption of one of the basic overdrives as a sort of "Introduction to SMD assembly" for the beginners. Slightly oversized board with healthy spacing and a variety of common components... rather than throw folks into a Low Tide for their first SMD experience.


----------



## JamieJ

Hey! So you aren’t going to start with the SMD low tide in a 1590A enclosure?? Disappointing.


----------



## Robert

JamieJ said:


> Hey! So you aren’t going to start with the SMD low tide in a 1590A enclosure?? Disappointing.



We could use a big flexible PCB sheet and just roll it up and stuff it inside.


----------



## JamieJ

Stacked boards in a 1590A 😂


----------



## Robert

JamieJ said:


> Stacked boards in a 1590A 😂



That's actually not all that uncommon.


----------



## fig

I've noticed the hot air station also has a bit of a learning curve, but as mentioned with other methods it mostly is due to too much / too little / improperly placed solder paste. Solder bridges _seem_ to be given, but the fewer the better.

Anyone have a recommend for stencils? I've seen quite a spread so any direction is appreciated.


----------



## Robert

fig said:


> Anyone have a recommend for stencils? I've seen quite a spread so any direction is appreciated.


The easiest way is a stencil that is designed specifically for the PCB you're working with. (although not the most economical for one-offs)

I should have a generic FV-1 IC stencil made though, that's one application that would definitely benefit.


----------



## JamieJ

Robert said:


> That's actually not all that uncommon.


Fuck, I bet that’s tight!


----------



## JamieJ

I’ve never soldered an SMD resistor or capacitor but I’m assuming 0805 will be absolutely no problem and 0603 are a challenge but do able with the hand soldering approach?


----------



## jubal81

JamieJ said:


> I’ve never soldered an SMD resistor or capacitor but I’m assuming 0805 will be absolutely no problem and 0603 are a challenge but do able with the hand soldering approach?


I stick to 0805 on my layouts and 0204 for MELF resistors. 0603 is getting into my PIA zone.


----------



## fig

jubal81 said:


> I stick to 0805 on my layouts and 0204 for MELF resistors. 0603 is getting into my PIA zone.


Here's a little practice board. I just soldered these 0805s. The first one I used paste on a cold board and preset the resistor. The second, I used a cold board, pre-placed the resistor and used small diameter solder. The last, I pre-warmed the board, dabbed paste on the pads (much easier when it softens into the warm pad) and placed the resistor...then reheated the board to fuse. Really easy.


----------



## jubal81

fig said:


> Here's a little practice board. I just soldered these 0805s. The first one I used paste on a cold board and preset the resistor. The second, I used a cold board, pre-placed the resistor and used small diameter solder. The last, I pre-warmed the board, dabbed paste on the pads (much easier when it softens into the warm pad) and placed the resistor...then reheated the board to fuse. Really easy.



Nice! 
You do that all with the little hot plate? You also use a hot air gun on top? Gotta link to paste?


----------



## fig

jubal81 said:


> Nice!
> You do that all with the little hot plate? You also use a hot air gun on top? Gotta link to paste?


Yes, that was using the little aluminum plate above. I’ve got a Quick brand hot air gun (the Pace x-tractor is nice but pricey). I’ll try to do a video using the plate….just make a mental note that the board is HOT and you do not need to touch it.

I’ll see where the paste is from….it is Kester in a syringe


----------



## fig

The flux pen is Kester 186 and the paste is Kester EP256. The melt-point is 361ºF which seems to work well with this little plate that heats to 400ºF (minus a few º for contact instability). I don't see the pcb warping at that temp.

I've read good things about ChipQuick paste. I may pick some up and see how it stacks...if anyone else has suggestions, 
fire away.

Here's an 0805 on a HUGE plectrum for scale!


----------



## Barry

Robert said:


> The easiest way is a stencil that is designed specifically for the PCB you're working with. (although not the most economical for one-offs)
> 
> I should have a generic FV-1 IC stencil made though, that's one application that would definitely benefit.


You could put it and maybe a couple common ones like transistors and 8 dip on one stencil


----------



## JamieJ




----------



## metalguy55

Def down, I recently picked up the StompFuzz and PicoFuzz from MAS effects to try my hand at really small beginner SMD fuzz pedal. It hasn't arrived in the mail yet but I'll post some pics when its completed.

Love tiny builds so I'd pick-up whatever you drop!


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon

I'm in.... I make no promises to stay out of the troubleshoots though. I've only successfully done the j201 adapters so I'm totally ready, right?  1590a parenthesis LET'S DO THIS!!!


----------



## JamieJ

Oh shit, I didn’t even think about the troubleshooting section.

Maybe there needs to be an agreement that if any of us fuck it up and a build doesn’t work you are on your own 😂


----------



## ADAOCE

JamieJ said:


> Oh shit, I didn’t even think about the troubleshooting section.
> 
> Maybe there needs to be an agreement that if any of us fuck it up and a build doesn’t work you are on your own 😂


Knowing fully I may be in this boat, I support this


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon

JamieJ said:


> Oh shit, I didn’t even think about the troubleshooting section.
> 
> Maybe there needs to be an agreement that if any of us fuck it up and a build doesn’t work you are on your own 😂



I've already adopted this rule which is why my mini het is in "the cardboard box we don't talk about when assessing the cost of pedal building with my wife" and I built the full size instead.


----------



## vigilante398

fig said:


> Anyone have a recommend for stencils? I've seen quite a spread so any direction is appreciated.


Like a source for ordering, or tips for using? I always ordered mine from JLCPCB, I typically put 6 designs on one stencil since the smallest stencil is still huge. They're only about $8 if I remember right, but obviously they add to the shipping cost, especially if you get them with a frame (which I ABSOLUTELY recommend).

I'm always disappointed when I go to recommend a neat tool to someone and the price has gone up dramatically. I got one of these for my birthday a couple years ago, but it was a little less than $200 shipped then. WAY easier than hot air station or hot plate.

https://www.amazon.com/Happybuy-Soldering-Machine-Infrared-Automatic/dp/B01LZYEF90/


----------



## fig

vigilante398 said:


> Like a source for ordering, or tips for using? I always ordered mine from JLCPCB, I typically put 6 designs on one stencil since the smallest stencil is still huge. They're only about $8 if I remember right, but obviously they add to the shipping cost, especially if you get them with a frame (which I ABSOLUTELY recommend).
> 
> I'm always disappointed when I go to recommend a neat tool to someone and the price has gone up dramatically. I got one of these for my birthday a couple years ago, but it was a little less than $200 shipped then. WAY easier than hot air station or hot plate.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Happybuy-Soldering-Machine-Infrared-Automatic/dp/B01LZYEF90/


Cool....Who'd have thought pedal-building would evolve to an Easy-Bake oven! 

I may have to try one, thanks !


----------



## TravisM

vigilante398 said:


> I'm always disappointed when I go to recommend a neat tool to someone and the price has gone up dramatically. I got one of these for my birthday a couple years ago, but it was a little less than $200 shipped then. WAY easier than hot air station or hot plate.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Happybuy-Soldering-Machine-Infrared-Automatic/dp/B01LZYEF90/


If you don't mind waiting for shipping, you can get the exact same thing on AliExpress cheaper than Amazon.


----------



## fig

Troubleshooting? I have a whole lab full of equipment...it's like my bat-cave. Feed it a problem and it spits out the answer on ticker-tape....no actual ability required! 😬


----------



## Barry

TravisM said:


> If you don't mind waiting for shipping, you can get the exact same thing on AliExpress cheaper than Amazon.


They got some good deals on temp controlled reflow hot plates too


----------



## lcipher3

Anyone have recommendations for improving ability to see what you're doing?  head set magnifiers (which version,? brand?) or microscope?  camera? etc?

Specifics please .... I've browsed thru all the millions of gadgets on amazon and it just makes me more confused.


----------



## fig

I use the Donegan Opti-Visor and sometimes a clamp-on swing light/magnifier.


----------



## Paradox916

In the past couple of years my eye site has gone down the crapper, I can’t  even solder through hole with out at least a 1.5x... what are you guys using for SMD?


----------



## peccary

lcipher3 said:


> Anyone have recommendations for improving ability to see what you're doing?  head set magnifiers (which version,? brand?) or microscope?  camera? etc?
> 
> Specifics please .... I've browsed thru all the millions of gadgets on amazon and it just makes me more confused.


I have been using these for about a year and I like them: MagniVisor Deluxe Head Visor/Magnifier https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B007CDJKM2/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_NBVNV8Z53THBMEWG0YNS

It works well for me with the 1.5x and I wear it almost constantly while building because I have bad eyes and it is super handy to just be able to swing it down. The higher magnification lenses all work well, but the issue is how close you need to be to what you're working on in order to be able to focus, so I probably won't use them for SMD. I think I'll have to get a lighted magnifying glass on an arm for that.


----------



## fig

Paradox916 said:


> In the past couple of years my eye site has gone down the crapper, I can’t  even solder through hole with out at least a 1.5x... what are you guys using for SMD?


#5 lens (2.5x).


----------



## peccary

fig said:


> #5 lens (2.5x).


Do you use that on the visor, or is that with the lighted magnifying glass? Maybe I'm just misremembering how awfully close I had to get with that much magnification.


----------



## jubal81

fig said:


> I use the Donegan Opti-Visor and sometimes a clamp-on swing light/magnifier.


----------



## jubal81

peccary said:


> I have been using these for about a year and I like them: MagniVisor Deluxe Head Visor/Magnifier https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B007CDJKM2/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_NBVNV8Z53THBMEWG0YNS
> 
> It works well for me with the 1.5x and I wear it almost constantly while building because I have bad eyes and it is super handy to just be able to swing it down. The higher magnification lenses all work well, but the issue is how close you need to be to what you're working on in order to be able to focus, so I probably won't use them for SMD. I think I'll have to get a lighted magnifying glass on an arm for that.


I use the same one. It's a lot easier than the magnified lamp I used for years.


----------



## fig

peccary said:


> Do you use that on the visor, or is that with the lighted magnifying glass? Maybe I'm just misremembering how awfully close I had to get with that much magnification.


I missed this earlier Joe. That is on the visor. It's about 6-8" focal distance, so yeah pretty darned close with that on. The swing mag allows your actual skull to be farther from the object you're peepin' at, but it gets all up in the way.


----------



## vigilante398

I use an AmScope stereo microscope, paid about $150 for it.


----------



## spi

Paste? Tweezers? Visors?  Am I going to have to buy more stuff to do SMD projects?


----------



## Robert

spi said:


> Paste? Tweezers? Visors?  Am I going to have to buy more stuff to do SMD projects?



Unless you have a bulky soldering iron and/or less than great eyesight you shouldn't _need_ anything new for SMD....  Liquid flux is nice for fine pitch ICs like the FV-1 but not absolutely necessary.

That doesn't mean you can't still _want_ new stuff.


----------



## vigilante398

spi said:


> Paste? Tweezers? Visors?  Am I going to have to buy more stuff to do SMD projects?


For 0805 or larger and SOIC you can absolutely do it without paste or magnification, but a good set of tweezers is more or less mandatory and a flux pen is a good idea.


----------



## finebyfine

Robert said:


> Which one did you get?   I open to anything that will speed up prototyping.


(Re: $15 amazon hot plate)

Got around to trying this tonight and here are my first impressions. Some are about the plate itself, some / most are thoughts on workflow. For reference, I’m comfortable smd soldering with an iron.

I soldered some sot-23 transistors to a son of benson and mofeta boards using chipquik’s low temperature solder paste.

I had never used paste before and practiced applying on a scrap piece of paper ahead of time. On the benson (first board) I placed flux liberally to the pads as if I were smd soldering by hand before applying the paste. On the mofeta I didn’t. The difference wasn’t huge but the fluxed one was cleaner, and I’ll continue to do that.

The plate heats up *fast* and while I didn’t measure the temperature I believe the low temp paste was overkill, and that because of how hot it gets there’s no reason to not just use regular with it.

Each board’s smd components (3 and 4 smd jfets) were done in maybe 3 minutes start to finish from shakingly applying paste to board cooled down.

Without a stencil I probably wouldn’t want to use this for anything other than 2 and 3 terminal packages unless I get a lot better applying paste over time. I can drag solder in my sleep once a components in place, but I am going to test some components that I would otherwise default to drag soldering for. The appeal of this setup is definitely for saving the headache of keeping small components (in overall size) in place while soldering with one hand more than a few times.

Not going to solder an sot-23 without this again


----------



## jubal81

vigilante398 said:


> Like a source for ordering, or tips for using? I always ordered mine from JLCPCB, I typically put 6 designs on one stencil since the smallest stencil is still huge. They're only about $8 if I remember right, but obviously they add to the shipping cost, especially if you get them with a frame (which I ABSOLUTELY recommend).
> 
> I'm always disappointed when I go to recommend a neat tool to someone and the price has gone up dramatically. I got one of these for my birthday a couple years ago, but it was a little less than $200 shipped then. WAY easier than hot air station or hot plate.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Happybuy-Soldering-Machine-Infrared-Automatic/dp/B01LZYEF90/


I've read reviews that say this machine pretty much requires mods out of the box. Mind telling more about your experience?


----------



## vigilante398

jubal81 said:


> I've read reviews that say this machine pretty much requires mods out of the box. Mind telling more about your experience?


The only thing I did to mine was take apart the chassis and replace the masking tape with kapton tape. It's fairly well insulated, but masking tape wasn't designed for high temperature use and people that use it stock right out of the box have reported smoke from the melting tape.

I know some people like to replace the firmware, I didn't find that to be necessary and I still run the stock firmware on mine. I do have some cold spots as people mention in reviews, so I can't do a bunch of boards at once, but I can consistently do two reasonable size boards or three smaller ones without problem, just keep everything to the middle of the tray.


----------



## pcb rookie

Any chance PedalPCB SMD layout could lead to royal 300+ component project you have been working on for a moment?   .... and I can't just begin to imaging the multiple step challenge from digging the gooped to access the compenent to functional PCB!


----------



## Feral Feline

Robert said:


> ... rather than throw folks into a Low Tide for their first SMD experience.



Low Tide was indeed how I popped my SMD cherry.


----------



## Kroars

Yes!


----------



## princeofyams

Can't wait! All the money we will save on components will go right to our eye doctors 

For real though, SMD would make sourcing way easier.


----------



## coward

YES!
I love through-hole but some SMD pedals would be fun. I am currently in the midst of a JSI PROGUE synth build that is almost entirely SMD and it was my first real taste of it.  Bought a nice digital microscope with which to save my eyesight and it’s been a fun experience thus far.  I’d def be down for some similar projects from PedalPCB


----------



## finebyfine

coward said:


> Bought a nice digital microscope with which to save my eyesight and it’s been a fun experience thus far.



Do you mind linking? I use 3x-6x readers on my bench but absolutely hate that it’s not just one set of adjustable glasses. 4 pairs of glasses (I swear they all get used) takes up such a silly amount of space


----------



## coward

finebyfine said:


> Do you mind linking? I use 3x-6x readers on my bench but absolutely hate that it’s not just one set of adjustable glasses. 4 pairs of glasses (I swear they all get used) takes up such a silly amount of space


I believe this is the one I bought.
I’d never heard of Banggood before but it was an easy purchase and no issues.
If this isn’t the exact one I bought then it’s at least pretty darn close.  I’ve liked it thus far









						[US$69.99 26% OFF] MUSTOOL G1200 Digital Microscope 12MP 7 Inch Large Color Screen Large Base LCD Display 1-1200X Continuous Amplification Magnifier with Aluminum Alloy Stand Power Supply Version Measurement & Analysis Instruments from Tools on bangg
					

MUSTOOL G1200 Digital Microscope 12MP 7 Inch Large Color Screen Large Base LCD Display 1-1200X Continuous Amplification Magnifier with Aluminum Alloy Stand Power Supply Version




					m.banggood.com


----------



## vigilante398

coward said:


> I’d never heard of Banggood before but it was an easy purchase and no issues.


I've bought a handful of things from Banggood, they're a great option for Chinese equipment, especially when they have stock in their US warehouse. My first laser engraver came from there if I remember right.


----------



## Fishbonetabby

Robert said:


> Just thinking about how much more we can squeeze into an enclosure with SMD components....
> 
> How many folks would be interested in some SMD projects?
> 
> I'm not talking BGAs and 0402 passives, we'd obviously try to stick to reasonable package sizes that can be hand soldered without the need for an oven...
> 
> Working up the layout for the Raincoat Module spoiled me, sooo much extra room to work with and spread out!    And factoring in lead forming and cutting I


----------



## Fishbonetabby

If you build them, we will buy them!


----------



## NickC

a "pcb series" with double ability to install SMD and normal components would be perfect for those hard-to-find parts (lowtide for example already has room for both types of j201). But despite everything an entirely SMD project would be fun to try


----------



## Teddeeh

hells yeah man. ive had to solder a few bits and bobs now. no resistors or caps as yet, but im definatly down for it. fun times.


----------

